# New mom of 2 needs help



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

So my soon to be husband and I decided to get a couple of goats to help him with our back yard. Of course, I instantly fell in love. 
I went to TSC and grabbed some sweet feed, a mineral block (berry) and some hay out of our barn. 
So far things are going good, both males have great personalities, bleating a bunch, and following me around. 

I bought a book on how to raise meat goats and I've been flipping through the pages and now I'm freaked out. I know nothing about anything. I know they are both dewormed and have had penicillian. 
What are the major keys that I should know right now? I am reading this book but its 400 pages long


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh yeah and and I'm not sure if this is normal but I can feel their bones just above their tail


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome : ) DOnt freakout...there is a ton to learn but we learn as we go and you found a good spot to get advice and help...NUMBER ONE...dont wait to ask for help..if there is something you are not sure about, or you think is wrong..ask...give as much detail...pix are always great...

OK: 
are your boys wethered (neutered)? If not you will want to have that done, Bucks do not make good pets...but wethers do : ) 

Hip bones on meat breeds is not great..depending how much they stick up..a pic would be good. 
How old are the boys?..We want to start them right to prevent Urinary Calculi..if they are over a year old...feed is not necessary, quality hay alfalfa andd graze along with loose mineral, ( blocks are hard for them to eat and they just dont get what they need,also too much salt in them) Be sure it has Ammonium chloride in it to help prevent Urinary Calculi...
If they are underweight or under a year old..then quality feed for Goats is ok..sweet feed is not a good choice..too much molasses, corn and stuff they do not need..
You said they were dewormed ...with what and how much and when?
Penicillin?? why


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That berry block is basically candy for them. You want to get them a loose mineral like Manna Pro Goat Mineral. It is an 8 lb bag at TSC.

What kind of sweet feed is it? If they need a bit of feed to help put weight on, then probably Noble Goat Feed would be a better choice. You could get alfalfa pellets and mix in with the sweet feed. I would just get a 50 lb bag and mix the stuff together to make a 100 lb mix and have 50/50 the sweet feed and alfalfa pellets. You should be able to get the alfalfa pellets at TSC too.

Pictures would definitely help for us to see if they are underweight or not.

Why were they given Penicillin? Normally you don't give that unless they have been sick. Do you know what they were dewormed with and at what dosage?


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Penicillian...the guy who I got them off of gave it to them. Not sure. One is banded as we speak and one is neutered. They are 8 months old and the bone are not noticeable but you can definitly feel them. I will get pictures during the day. Ok so get rid of the sweet feed and get goat feed along with loose minerals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have they already been on the sweet feed? For how long? Is it a goat sweet feed?


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Its all stock sweet feed and they have been on it for about week.

No clue about any of the reforming information


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They would be better off to have a goat feed that has ammonium chloride in it. I know Noble Goat does. Not sure about Purina but you can look at the label.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good they will are wethered...

With changing feed go slow...as Karen said mixing the new feed with what they are eating now helps transission to the new feed. Noble goat is a good choice..

For worming..if you can have a fecal done it would give you a clear picture if whats going on if anything and we can help you choose a good wormer...


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you! I checked their fresh "berries" yesterday. Clear but ill have one done. 

We are building a fence as we speak. Is it ok to have them on a runner?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you mean have them on some sort of lead? Is that full time?


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes. Well until this weekend. That's when the fence will be done. 

We are giving them 2acres. Enough?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2 acres should be great for only 2 goats. But they are sitting ducks for predators if you are leaving them tied out full time with no protection. If you could put them somewhere that dogs/coyotes/etc can't get them at night, that would be great.


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

I put them in a pin at night. I am building a predator proof fence


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...if you are not home, and at night..put them in the pen for safety...glad their pen is being built for them..they will enjoy the 2 acres..


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

"Runner", meaning a tether attached to a horizontal line? We usually discourage tethering goats. They tend to get "tied up" in them, lol. Worst case, they can hang themselves, or they are easy prey for the neighborhood dogs, etc. If you have to tether them, make sure you can watch them all the time they are tied. 

I feel for you! I had my first goats in the barn while my son and I hurriedly put up our first "paddock". I'm always amazed at those folks that have the "goat spot" all ready for them when they arrive. lol.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

foxt27 said:


> So my soon to be husband and I decided to get a couple of goats to help him with our back yard. Of course, I instantly fell in love.
> I went to TSC and grabbed some sweet feed, a mineral block (berry) and some hay out of our barn.
> So far things are going good, both males have great personalities, bleating a bunch, and following me around.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the wonderful world of goats! The first thing I would do is take a deep breath, tell yourself that you are a competent person and that you can handle this. The 2nd thing I would do is lose the mineral block and buy a bag of good loose mineral - Manna Pro is good, SweetLyx Meat Maker is good, Essential Show Mineral is good, ADM Alliance is good, Onyx is good, and I'm sure there are others that are good, too, just can't remember them right now. The main thing is the copper content - needs to be at least 1800. The 3rd thing I would do is remember that none of us had any experience with goats when we first got them, but we managed to keep them alive and healthy for the most part. You have already found a good reference, a couple of others are Sheepandgoat.com, Goatworld.com, tennesseemeatgoats.com, and Jack Mauldin - don't know his link right off hand. Oh, don't forget to just kick back and enjoy them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows things going??


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Its been raining so I haven't been able to get any pictures. They seem to be boney but their bellies are hard.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe bloat? are they uncomfortable? Wet graze will cause bloat...be sire to give them plenty of hay under shelter to eat...
here is a link to show what bloat looks like...
http://goat-link.com/content/view/16/81/#.UjJuY2SDTL8

Treat bloat with 1/2 teaspoon Baking soda in enough water to drench...message bellies, especially the left side...bounce and walk message repeat...until you hear rumen function...gas, burps and gurgling


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Their bellys are no way near that big. They have been eating a bunch of graze


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would think grass bellies then..I have a couple of lamanchas that stay big and hard but not bloated..its just their rumen make up...as long as they are not in distress I wouldnt worry...I do recommend hay 30-40 minutes before grazing to help set up their rumen and give the sun time to dry things up...worm eggs travel up the dew drops to the top of the grass blade..goats eat them an restart the cycle again...I know that hard in the rain lol....we can only do so much  but the hay should help set their rumen up for a good safe graze...Best wishes..


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well they are both burping and making a lot of air noise in their belly. I put them in a large covered cage with new dry hay and water for the night.

Will they be ok?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you are seeing them in distress, they should be fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..sounds like you took great care of them : )


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

What are the signs of distress


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bloat distress would be moaning in pain..laying down and getting up, restless..sides ..are hard as rocks , no gas movment...they may just stand with their head down..or stretch alot....any or all of these behaviors...


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

my three and four year old niece and nephew named them skunk and flower head haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice goats. I am guessing those names aren't going to stick.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we have used runners in the past but they need to be far enough apart that they dont get tangled. and i would NEVER leave them on a runner if you are not there. They will be sitting ducks for predators if you do.Also be sure you use collars with the plastic closure so that it will break if they get hung up. What book are you reading? I always tell people to start with "Your Goat" it's very basic and written for 4-H members, but it will answer most of your questions. Then i would go to Storey's books "Raising Meat Goats or Raising Dairy Goats" they look a little thin to me, but i'm sure with good worming and good feed they will fatten up.


----------

